# Sponsoring your family



## todoo83 (7 mo ago)

I am from the UK and i'm in the process of working my UK notice after accepting an offer to work in AD As part of the package my employer is going to take care of arranging my families visas and insurance etc (wife and 1 child).It was agreed I am going to go over alone first and get an apartment etc sorted (and suffer out the first summer to maximise the time the fam has to acclimatise). I am hoping this advance expedition can be sorted within 3 months with them coming in the autumn at the latest. 

My question is how ahead of the game should I expect to be before I leave? and how much prior clearance do spouses and children need? Its unlikely my wife will work...her choice entirely (she isn't hiding the fact she is thrilled). I know some requirements like securing a perm address etc will need to be done in country (Ive got the usual month in a hotel when i arrive but i have a list of 5 preferred complexes in my location and budget so i'm as prepared as I can be to hit the ground running with this once I get my ID and bank account) however things like getting my marriage and birth certs attested should I push them to press ahead with this now to speed things up? (As this has been the most complicated part of the process by far). Dealing with blocks of annual leave and multiple individuals my employers end so just want to check and see if there is any on the ground info of people who have gone thorugh the same.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Better to get your marriage certificate and kid's birth legalised/attested in UK before your other half comes over, everything else can be done in AD. Its fairly easy to sponsor your family, provided you meet all the requirements (eg minimum salary) From the top of my head this is the procedure:

1) Get your marriage certificate and birth certificates legallised in UK at UAE embassy in London. They will probably need to get stamped by the FCO office first though. Get them done at the same time as your education certficates (if applicable).
2) Get the above documents attested by local Ministry and translated into Arabic (both done in UAE at Tas-heel centre)
3) You need to open a sponsor file (can be done online)
4) You apply for family e-visa (again done be done online)
5) Your family enters UAE on family visa
6) Once your wife enters UAE she will need to go for visa screening (a quick medical) in AD and then biometric scans
7) Your family applies for Emirates ID card and UAE residency - this is now applied for simultanously
8) Your families Emirates ID card is issued (passports are no longer stamped with residency visa though its available to view online)

More info here






البوابة الرسمية لحكومة الإمارات العربية المتحدة







u.ae


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh and Autumn is also brutally hot in UAE. Also humidity is an absolute killer in Aug/Sept/Oct, its only from Nov onwards that temps start to dip. If you want your family to gradually adjust to the brutal climate better to bring them over in Dec/Jan when its very pleasant.


----------



## todoo83 (7 mo ago)

psychopomp1 said:


> Better to get your marriage certificate and kid's birth legalised/attested in UK before your other half comes over, everything else can be done in AD. Its fairly easy to sponsor your family, provided you meet all the requirements (eg minimum salary) From the top of my head this is the procedure:
> 
> 1) Get your marriage certificate and birth certificates legallised in UK at UAE embassy in London. They will probably need to get stamped by the FCO office first though. Get them done at the same time as your education certficates (if applicable).
> 2) Get the above documents attested by local Ministry and translated into Arabic (both done in UAE at Tas-heel centre)
> ...


----------



## todoo83 (7 mo ago)

Thanks so much for the insight. Salary wise we are fine its just the attestment process i find really confusing (and the agent recommended to me to deal with it wasn't very transparent). Thanks for the tip will likely be early November I think we will find it hard enough to be apart for so long (Its the main thing im scared of) so will keep this TBC. Have a great day!


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

No worries. I've used this attestation agent in Coventry many times over the years, they're great to deal with and their prices are reasonable compared to other agents. But of course attestation costs become almost irrelevant if you can claim them back from your employer


https://www.apostille.org.uk/


(i have no links to this agency, only recommending them based on my own experiences)


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

If your company are sponsoring your family and providing visas then you shouldn't need to go through all the steps above, most of that is if you are sponsoring family yourself. Presumably your company have a PRO that will do both yours and theirs.

Your PRO will need the relevant certificates attested and my advice is always have a company do them in the UK, they will do all the leg work and turn them round in reasonable time, it costs but in my experience worth every penny. Once your PRO has all the docs everything else should be done for you and your family by your company. Other than attending the medical. 

When I came my wife travelled with me, entered on a visit visa and then changed it once here.

Bring them when its hot, wont be such a shock next year


----------



## todoo83 (7 mo ago)

UKMS said:


> If your company are sponsoring your family and providing visas then you shouldn't need to go through all the steps above, most of that is if you are sponsoring family yourself. Presumably your company have a PRO that will do both yours and theirs.
> 
> Your PRO will need the relevant certificates attested and my advice is always have a company do them in the UK, they will do all the leg work and turn them round in reasonable time, it costs but in my experience worth every penny. Once your PRO has all the docs everything else should be done for you and your family by your company. Other than attending the medical.
> 
> ...


Ha we are from Scotland I fully expect to burst into flames like Dracula when they open the plane door so at least it will just be me! I know they are paying for it (it's in my offer letter) but not sure who's doing the leg work. Good tip I can bring them over on a visit visa and do the legwork in country.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

todoo83 said:


> Ha we are from Scotland I fully expect to burst into flames like Dracula when they open the plane door so at least it will just be me! I know they are paying for it (it's in my offer letter) but not sure who's doing the leg work. Good tip I can bring them over on a visit visa and do the legwork in country.


OK there is a difference as to whether they are sponsoring them (this is the norm) or reimbursing the costs, you originally mentioned they were arranging them hence my reply. If they are giving them healthcare this would normally imply they are sponsoring them, but obviously needs to be clarified. If they are sponsoring them then you cant be the applicant to sponsor its either one or the other. Either way it usually rests with you to get your certs sorted. 

Its only mid 40's at the moment you wont burst into flames, maybe when it hits 50


----------

